# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی و راهنمایی ...

## بیات

رشتم ریاضیه الان بخام تغییررشته بدم برم تجربی چطوره میتونم زیستو بدون معلم بخونم حفظیاتم خیلی عالیه لطفازودجوابم بدید:confused::confused::confused:

----------


## shjafari92

سوالتون رو در انجمن دکتر کوچک زاده بپرسید ایشون راهنماییتون میکنن آقای amir_tهم شرایط شما رو داشتن ازشون بپرسین چه جور خوندن

لازمه که بگم درس زیست اصلا مثل درسای حفظیاتی دیگه نیست بخصوص 2 3سال اخیر سوالای زیست تو کنکور کاملا مفهومیه اما قیدها رو که خیلی دارن مورد توجه میشن باید تو گروه حفظیاتی ها جا داد.موفق باشید.

----------


## pilot

سلام خسته نباشید . من رشته ریاضی خوندم ولی میخوام امسال کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم . لطفا راهنمایی کنید که برای تابستون چه درسهایی بخونم ؟؟ از چی شروع کنم ؟؟ 

زیست و چطور بخونم ؟ مرسی  :Y (554):

----------


## Parniya

> سلام خسته نباشید . من رشته ریاضی خوندم ولی میخوام امسال کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم . لطفا راهنمایی کنید که برای تابستون چه درسهایی بخونم ؟؟ از چی شروع کنم ؟؟ 
> 
> زیست و چطور بخونم ؟ مرسی


سلام

راهنمایی برای قبولی در رشته پزشکی از رشته ریاضی

* روش‌هاي مطالعه درس زيست شناسي از نظر رتبه هاي برتر *

چگونه زیست شناسی را برای کنکور 93 بخوانیم

----------


## adel

سلام من هم پارسال همین کار رو کردم. از ریاضی اومدم به تجربی.

توصیه ها و تذکرات :
- تا زیست رو از رو خود کتاب درصی نخوندی و فول نشدی اصلا اصلا اصلا سراغ کتاب های تست مخصوصا کتاب های تست سنگین نرو  (من پارسال هنوز چیزی از زیست بلد نبودم رفتم سراغ خیلی سبز و تست های سنگین و ... به کل نا امید میشی !)
- زیست رو شروع کن به قصد آموزش بخون !  تا حداقل تو یک ماه اول یه متن ببینی بدونی حداقل حداقل مربوط به کدوم فصله و چه موضوعیه.
- اگر زیست پایه رو تو همین تابستون نبستی تا آخر سال تحصیلی آینده نا امید میشی.
-فعلا اصلا سراغ کتاب تست نرو . اگرم دیدی خیلی خوب خوندی می تونی زیست تصویری قلمچی برای نکته های تصویرای کتاب بگیری.
- دی وی دی های آموزشی هم برای شما صرفا چون معلم زیستی نداری می تونه مفید باشه تو همین تابستون... اسم نمی برم ولی یک مجموعه دیدم پارسال واسه من که چیزی از زیست بلد نبودم بد نبود... کار حرفه ای رو باید خودت انجام بدی برای زیست نه معلم.

----------


## sasan2shiraz

توروبه خا نیاین تجربی هم کار واسه خودتون خیلی پیچیده میشه هم واسه ما تجربیا 

ولی اگه کسی علاقه ای  بهش داشته باشه باید از همون تجربی باشه 

واسه زیست خوندن پست پرنیا عالیه !!!

----------


## benyamin6422

سلام نميخوام نا اميدت كنم ولي بزرگ ترين اشتباه زندگيتو كردي!!!!من مث .. پشيمونم الان كنكنور دادم و هيچي نميشم چرا ؟؟؟؟ چون فقط 13 درصد در دانشگاه دولتي قبول ميشن!!!

----------


## Parniya

دوستان ایشون واسه تغییر رشته راهنمایی نخواستن 




> لطفا راهنمایی کنید که برای تابستون چه درسهایی بخونم ؟؟ از چی شروع کنم ؟؟ 
> 
> زیست و چطور بخونم ؟ مرسی

----------


## *ALi*

والا ما به وفور دیدیم که بچه های تجربی میرن ریاضی
چون شاخ و برگ ریاضی خیلی بیشتره و داوطلباش هم کمترن نسبت به تجربی

یعنی پذیرش بالا --> دانشجوی کم

اما تجربی دانشجوی زیاد پذیرش کم

----------


## mohamadbaha

با سلام و قبولی طاعات و عبادات .....
رمضان ماه نور بر همه شما عزیزان مبارک....!!

ببخشید من یه سوال خیلی مهم داشتم....من سوم ریاضی هستم و الان میخوام برم پیش ریاضی....اما میخوام برای کنکور تجربی امتحان بدم....فقط یه چیز باید مدرک تجربی بگیرم تا نه میتونم پیش رو هم ریاضی باشم و برای کنکور دفترچه تجربی بگیرم و تجربی شرکت کنم....و ایا میتونم تجربی ملی هم شرکت کنم....

ممنون....

----------


## Mohadese

دفترچه ثبت نام نوشته فارغ از اینکه چه رشته ای خوندی میتونی دریکی از رشته های اصلی دلخواه کنکور بدی
ینی مهم نیس دیپلمت چی باشه

----------


## mohamadbaha

ببخشید یعنی من اگر مدرک ریاضی داشته باشم میتونم برای تجربی ملی شرکت کنم...!!

----------


## Slow

بله
با هر دیپلم و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی میتونید کنکور تجربی بدید...فقط این که تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی تون در نظر گرفته نمیشه

----------


## mohamadbaha

> فقط این که تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی تون در نظر گرفته نمیشه


یعنی حتی دروس عمومی هم برام حساب نمیشه...!!
یعنی مثلا ادبیات رو برام تاثیرش نمیدن...یا نه فقط مال حسابان و هندسه و...رو اختصاص نمیدن.

----------


## adel

عزیز این که حساب نمیشه این نیست که ازت کم میشه. یعنی هرچی تو کنکور دادی اونو برات حساب می کنن.کاری به سوابقت ندارن همین !

----------


## *ALi*

تاثیر سوابق از 25 درصد کمتره اگه به دفترچه نگاه کنید دقیق درصد هاشو نوشته

----------

